# Fault code 01314



## jbain2 (Jan 23, 2003)

Recently replaced my bad throttle body. I am still getting the fault codes below. The car continues to stall at low RPMs and give the fault codes. Car is 01 Golf GLS 1.8. Are these codes stored in my ECM from before with my bad throttle body? If so, how can I clear them? Thanks. 

Monday,25,April,2011,09:47:03:36434
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.4 (x64)
Data version: 20110418



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1J - VW Golf/Bora IV
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 19 22 29 35 36 37 39 46 47 55 56 57 75
76

Mileage: 216660km/134626miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1C0-907-37x-ASR.lbl
Part No: 1C0 907 379 D
Component: ASR FRONT MK60 0103 
Coding: 0021505
Shop #: WSC 00000 785 00200
VCID: 2B5EA8DEF395

2 Faults Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module 
013 - Check DTC Memory
01314 - Engine Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.lbl
Part No: 6Q0 909 605 F
Component: 07 AIRBAG VW6 0202 0004 
Coding: 12343
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 3A709D9A0CCF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1J0-920-xx5-17.lbl
Part No: 1J0 920 905 J
Component: A4-KOMBIINSTR. VDO V09 
Coding: 07232
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 2E58A1CAC087

Part No: IMMO
Component: IDENTNR: VWZ7Z0Y3069262 
IMMO-IDENTNR: VWZ7Z0Y3069262 

1 Fault Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module 
49-00 - No Communications

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway KCAN 0001 
Coding: 00006
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: F0E4FFB29A33

1 Fault Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module 
49-00 - No Communications

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1J0-959-799.lbl
Part No: 1J0 959 799 AJ
Component: 60 Zentral-SG Komf. 0001 
Coding: 04096
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 8608B96A88B7

Part No: 1J1959801C
Component: 60 Tırsteuerger. FS0002r 

Part No: 1J1959802D
Component: 60 Tırsteuerger. BF0002B 

Part No: 1J4959811C
Component: 60 Tırsteuerger. HL0002r 

Part No: 1J4959812C
Component: 60 Tırsteuerger. HR0002r 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1J0-035-18x-56.lbl
Part No: 1J0 035 180 B
Component: Radio DE2 0005 
Coding: 01041
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 1E38710AB027

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 19, 2010)

Can't help but notice there is no ECM there. Can you scan the ECM by itself?


----------



## mwebb (Apr 19, 2008)

*no comm to 01 module - ECM*

yes , i am finding this code and no start on later jettas , only jettas so far 
it causes no start and if look for the check engine light key on engine off , it is not on .

on the later cars 
the problem is a voltage drop to pin 62 at the ECM have 2 in the last 3 days . 

you can go to module 19 then in advanced measuring blocks select the various modules , key on engine off , if module 01 or 1 has a "0" while the rest of the modules have a "1" then the gateway thinks that module 01 is not operating on the network 

your car may have different pin numbers , either way , you will need to voltage drop the ground and positive supply pins on your ecm with respect to the battery , no pin should have higher than 100mv drop to the battery terminal , 
measure ecm grounds to battery negative and 
measure ecm positive supply to battery positive 
include the KAM keep alive memory wire which may NOT be with the other positive supply wires 
red black .

if all powers and grounds test good with parameters above , you will need to get to the network or CAN connection to module 1 you will need a pretty fast hi resolution DSO digital storage oscilloscope , to see the waveform , but 
there is no option . 

module 19 or module 01 could prevent module 01 from communicating on the network 
or 
a bad connection on the network pin s to module 01 , since module 19 is communicating with the other modules 
======================
some scan data from one of the cars in question , a 2007 jetta with 2.5 


N/A CAN-Gateway Status
Engine 0 Engine Electronics 
Transm. 1 Transmission Electronics
ABS 1 Brake Electronics (J104)
Instruments 1 Instrument Cluster (J285)
Steer. ang. 1 Steering Angle Sensor (G85)
Airbag 1 Airbag System (J234)
Steering 1 Steering Aid (J500)
Headlight Range (J431)
2-Wire CAN-Comfort Status
Cent. Elect. 1 Central Electronics (J519)
Central 1 Comfort System (J393)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09G-927-750.lbl
Control Module Part Number: 09G 927 750 FL HW: 09G 927 750 FL
Component and/or Version: AQ 250 6F 0920
Software Coding: 0000072
Work Shop Code: WSC xxxxxxxxxxxx
VCID: xxxxxxxxxx
2 Faults Found:

01314 - Engine Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication
01314 - Engine Control Module 
008 - Implausible Signal

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Control Module Part Number: 1K0 907 530 K HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component and/or Version: J533__Gateway H04 0021
Software Coding: 3FBF034007001002
Work Shop Code: WSC xxxxxxxxxxxx
VCID: xxxxxxxxxxx
2 Faults Found:

01314 - Engine Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 138
Mileage: 107683 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 00:05:14


----------

